# Water Current



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

My tank has a lot of current. It is a 135gal and I run 3 AC110's on the back, and a recently added SunSun 304b canister with the spraybar at one end of the tank flowing right to left. Turns over about 1,800 gph. The fish seem to like it ok but have not spawned in about a week and a half. They have always had their preferred nesting sites in the tank but there is still some good current in those spots, and clutches are usually small-med size. I want to encourage large clutches and good relations.
Has anyone notice a difference in clutch size with relation to current? 
Do spawning Pygos prefer more or less current? 
Is there too much current in my tank, and could they benefit from less?
It's hard for me to say because there is current everywhere in my tank, but with the addition of the canister I am wondering if it's too much and might discourage them so I am thinking of creating more buffer zones with more plants/wood. 
What's the "current" situation in your tank?


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine seem to spawn where there is a break in the current, in front of driftwood or a large rock I have in my tank. I have current pushing left to right in my tank and they always spawn on the right side closest to objects( if that makes sense) lmao, Seems to work for me. What kind of current they like in the wild, I really have no idea lol. just telling you what seems to work in my tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mien are in a 65g with just a xp3 so not too much current. I dont think curretn will really matter as they will breed a ton anyways, but i think the reason why they have temporarily stopped is they may be a bit stresssed by the new current as they arnt used to it, but in time i would think they will be back to breeding every week or two. Not spawning in a week and a half isnt too long between spawns Mine seem ot lay eggs mayby every week for a couple weeks then stop for a couple weeks before starting again


----------

